# Possible carpet options for 2.5gal tank?



## Laserflair62 (Mar 16, 2014)

Hey all! I'm thinking about getting another nano tank for another betta (they are so addicting lol) and for the set up I was thinking of having shale or stones as the focal point with java fern and a carpet. But I've read that carpets wont do so well in a small tank unless they are given CO2 and high light. 

This is the tank I will be getting








I have java fern propagating like crazy, and the anubias has a new leaf and the frog bit up top is doing well too. The light is fantastic for low light plants, but what about a carpet?? Any suggestions?


----------



## mpooyan83 (Apr 12, 2014)

check out these 2 links:

Dwarf Sagittaria:
http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=768+1631+827&pcatid=827

Micro Sword:
http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=768+1630+805&pcatid=805

Even those the Micro swords say high lighting, I have medium lighting in my tank and they are doing fine so far (2 monthes) - and I do not have a CO2 diffuser


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

Have you considered dwarf hairgrass? It does best with higher light, but can be grown in medium light tanks. http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=768+1630+2136&pcatid=2136 . It's my favorite carpeting plant. It's really pretty and grows pretty fast once it gets established.


----------



## Laserflair62 (Mar 16, 2014)

The two plants I was thinking of using was either dwarf hair grass or micro sword lol. From the links provided they seem to have similar requirements. Now, for substrate, I have plane sand and I use a liquid fertilizer to supplement. Would that be enough for either of these plants? Or should I consider root tabs or a substrate with fertilizer in it?


----------



## umarnasir335 (Jan 9, 2014)

Two of the easiest:
glossostigma and lilaeopsis brasilinensis (or something like that)

*However, sand and its inertness and the general lack of intensity of your light will make it very hard for such plants to carpet, according to planted tank terms. These plants will rather grow taller and towards the light, rather than branching out horizontally like you would want them to. Maybe change substrate and dose excel/use root tabs if possible?


----------



## Laserflair62 (Mar 16, 2014)

Ok, the only reason i was debatine substrate was because i have about 3lbs of plain sand left over from the tank above. I dont really like the color anyway so I was considering getting a good substrate but my concern now is algae especially with added liquid ferts.


----------

